# Mackenzie Rhythm Section



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

My son is the bass player

http://www.lafabriqueculturelle.tv/...hm-section-brand-new-dance-les-sessions-lafab


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very cool !!! Lots of energy and the front man knows how to work the crowd. Good job.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lots o' fun


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool video!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

rollingdam said:


> My son is the bass player
> 
> http://www.lafabriqueculturelle.tv/...hm-section-brand-new-dance-les-sessions-lafab


Amazing. I would have loved to have been there. I love dancing and having fun. It looks like everyone had fun!


----------

